# Problème avec airplayer



## perez72 (12 Novembre 2010)

Depuis peut de temps, j'ai un petit problème avec airplayer.

Quand je branche mon ipad avec le cable AV sur la télévision, je n'est plus image video mais j'ai toujours de l'audio.

Dans les paramètres, j'ai bien sélectionné vidéo out.

merci pour votre aide.


----------

